# 09 Orca / Red



## rhauft

57cm
SRAM Red
Weights: (with pedals & cages)
w/Zipp 404T = 14.2 lb
w/BoraUltras = 14.5 lb
w/Reynolds DV46C = 15.1 lb
















































:thumbsup:


----------



## tete de la tour

meh....


----------



## tete de la tour




----------



## kkowalsk

Congrats on your other new ride. Hope your feelin' better. Have you had a change to get it out. How does it compare to your 07'/08'?

Thanks


----------



## rhauft

kkowalsk said:


> Congrats on your other new ride. Hope your feelin' better. Have you had a change to get it out. How does it compare to your 07'/08'?


Thanks KK, 
Unfortunately I am still down with the flu so all I can do is drool over the black twins. Even when I get the chance to take her through her paces, it will be difficult to compare the two as I haven't ridden the 07 in several months. Also, I've been using my Pinarello for daily chores & races. It will be interesting to compare these two bikes and see how the new improved Orca compares to the all conquering Prince. Time will tell.


----------



## kkowalsk

rhauft said:


> Also, I've been using my Pinarello for daily chores
> 
> For some reason I just can't feel bad for you.
> 
> I'm just trying figure out if it is worth possibly waiting for a 09' for my warranty replacement or just go with the 08'. Orbea USA currently doesn't even have any 09's. I really do like the looks of both. I can't really say which one I like the better. So really its down to performance. Which I don't know if I will even notice.


----------



## tete de la tour

rhauft said:


> Thanks KK,
> Unfortunately I am still down with the flu so all I can do is drool over the *black twins*. Even when I get the chance to take her through her paces, it will be difficult to compare the two as I haven't ridden the 07 in several months. Also, I've been using my Pinarello for daily chores & races. It will be interesting to compare these two bikes and see how the new improved Orca compares to the all conquering Prince. Time will tell.


----------



## CaliBuddha

That is hot!


----------



## rhauft

Those twins are way more exotic! ...and made from far more exotic materials too!


----------



## FLbiker

*Red*

Did you paint the red stripes or is that pin striping?

Either way, it looks really cool.


----------



## rhauft

FLbiker said:


> Did you paint the red stripes or is that pin striping?
> Either way, it looks really cool.


Vinyl pinstriping purchased at any pepboys.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Congratulations on your new ride!!!
Jim


----------



## rhauft

*1st Ride / Impressions*

I finally mustered up enough energy to get out for about 20 miles today.
It was like getting re-acquainted with your long lost best friend. (This is my 4th Orca to date)
The bike feels fantastic! Light & stiff were my 1st overall impressions.
If I were to guess I'd say it is slightly stiffer than the 07/08 model.
After a little practice the Sram Red performed flawlessly, though as a long time Campy guy I do miss my thumb shifters.
Is the 09 worth waiting for? I'd say yes, if you demand only the best.


----------



## Stratmosphere

I guess it looks pretty good but for some reason not as good as the '08 or whatever it is. I'm glad to see some "real life" pics instead of studio shots. I'll wait and see what the new colors look like that are on the way this Summer. Maybe then a switch, but not with that "color". It's got some badass appeal but the purity, sculpture and drama of the original thought is lost. I'm also worried about loss of ride quality with all the talk about stiffer this and that. Also quite odd that the bike isn't lighter. Too bad we don't have a real frame weight. Soon I'm sure.


----------



## rhauft

There is no loss in ride quality. The bike handles and tracks smoothly and turns in beautifully. Absolutely no downside to the increased stiffness. I am a bit disapointed that the 09 didn't come in lighter than my 07 spec. Since the bikes were built with different groupos (Red vs Record) it makes it dificult to compare. The only real differences are the bars I chose are perhaps 20 to 25 grams heavier than on my 07 (Easton EC90SX vs EC90 Aero). and the saddle is also 20 grams heavier according spec (Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio vs Flite Kit Carbonio) Also the bottle cages on my 07 were a few grams lighter. Add it all up and it could explain the difference. I'd estimate 50 - 80 grams.


----------



## Kabooby

I think your bike looks great especially with the red striping. If BATMAN was to ride a bike I'm sure thats what it would look like, maybe you should put a BATMAN sticker above the front cable guide on the headtube. Congrats and enjoy the year racing your new bike.


----------



## BunnV

Stratmosphere said:


> ...... not with that "color". It's got some badass appeal but the purity, sculpture and drama of the original thought is lost.


VERY well said, I agree 100% :yesnod:


----------



## vsimmons

Beautiful bikes! I know what you mean about that stinking flu. I have been ar war with it for over a month and 2 courses of antibiotics. I just had SRAM REDs put on my opal, and the best I could do is set it up on the trainer in my living room while I watch pay-per view. What fun.


----------



## nicks2192

you do an awsome job at the pinstipeing and the bikes are so good im about to buy sram red for my cannondale how do you like it?


----------



## rhauft

Finally got the chance to put some quality miles on the 09.
After logging in solid 4 & 3 hour rides this weekend I have discovered a couple of real world refinements compared to the 07/08 spec Orca.
Those who own or are familiar with the 07/08 Orca should be familiar with the way the bike feels especially when riding over rough or uneven pavement. The frame makes a unique sound which for lack of a better description sounds kind of "plasticy". I was aware of this particular noise and feel on my 07, but not until I mentioned it to a couple of my teammates did I realize that it was characteristic of that spec. 
Now that I've logged some real miles on the 09 and have had time to confer with a fellow teammate who has made the same upgrade as myself, both of us confirmed that the new frame does not have this peculiar characteristic. It would appear that with the refinements they have made to the frame, they have managed to tune it out. The frame feels much more solid and makes no noise of any kind when riding over uneven roads.

The frame feels much more solid. I think they have added additional material along with using stiffer spec carbon. This is probably why they chose to go with lighter hardware & hangers to off-set the increased weight of the more robust frame-set. My theory


----------



## JimmyORCA

Wow this is making me want to upgrade more and more.

Jim


----------



## Stratmosphere

It's interesting to find out that the molds are the same but the layup is supposedly the only real change (besides the dropouts, seatpost binder, head badge, etc.). The paint, or lack thereof, makes the bike look different up front.

Given all of this, I think I'll sit tight with my 07/08. Had a couple of rides this past weekend and it's a fantastic ride. I'll take a nice mag seatpost binder if they sell them!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/orbea_orca_launch_mar08


----------



## JimmyORCA

One of the things that is holding me back on upgrading is that my 07/08 white Orca goes so well with my Orbea Alma Absalon.

Jim


----------



## tete de la tour

Stratmosphere said:


> It's interesting to find out that the molds are the same but the layup is supposedly the only real change (besides the dropouts, seatpost binder, head badge, etc.). The paint, or lack thereof, makes the bike look different up front.
> 
> Given all of this, I think I'll sit tight with my 07/08. Had a couple of rides this past weekend and it's a fantastic ride. I'll take a nice mag seatpost binder if they sell them!
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/orbea_orca_launch_mar08


oh and the higher grade carbon fiber. :idea:


----------



## LmtdSlip

Thats one hell of a crack in the driveway. Didn't they cut an expansion joint?

Beautiful rigs by the way!


----------



## tete de la tour

What kind of Camera are you using?


----------



## rhauft

tete de la tour said:


> What kind of Camera are you using?


Sony Cyber-shot 8.1 mega pixels


----------



## rhauft

I toned down the red stripes a bit. Better? worse? the same?
























:thumbsup:


----------



## vsimmons

I like it better


----------



## tete de la tour

Much better. Softens it up a bit.


----------



## rhauft

Thanks, it's much more subtle. I thought it looked a little too tacked on before.

Tet: have you got an eta on yours yet?


----------



## Arginine

Yep. Much better.


----------



## tete de la tour

mine is here on Weds. Looking forward to getting out. I have not ridden a bike in 3 weeks. I was completely out of shape before that. now I am really feeling it. Almost 180lbs.. not good. I'd like to call it a winter coat but the problem is, its not winter anymore. 

Time to shed some weight. lots of LSD for about a month.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Looks even better than before!!!

How do you like your Reynolds wheels?

Jim


----------



## rhauft

Get on your bike and ride... Repeat as necessary


----------



## HazemBata

Very nice bikes. Congratulations and enjoy. Did you consider taking the stickers off the wheels? I think the overall appearance would be nicer. But it looks great as-is.


----------



## Stratmosphere

The bike definitely looks integrated now with the wheels, frame and Red components. Not sure on the head badge stripe. Nice bike!


----------



## rhauft

HazemBata said:


> Very nice bikes. Congratulations and enjoy. Did you consider taking the stickers off the wheels? I think the overall appearance would be nicer. But it looks great as-is.


Thanks, the stickers aren't keeping me up at night. I've actually got two sets of reynolds and I pulled the stickers on the first set. I'll probobly leave them on the second.


----------



## DSE

rhauft:

Looks great, but I really, really liked the white, black and red orca you had.

Do you have a preference as to wheels? I see you have the ability to swap Reynolds, Bora Ultras, and Zipp 404s -- quite an impressive array of wheels. I woudl be interested in your opinion.


----------



## rhauft

Thanks, I miss my 07 Orca too, but the 09 is actually a big upgrade in ride quality and feel so I'm pretty happy. As for wheels, I prefer the Zipp 404s for racing. The Reynolds for training and the Bora Ultras for posing!  


DSE said:


> Looks great, but I really, really liked the white, black and red orca you had.
> 
> Do you have a preference as to wheels? I see you have the ability to swap Reynolds, Bora Ultras, and Zipp 404s -- quite an impressive array of wheels. I woudl be interested in your opinion.


----------



## Chilly

*Nice job!*

I have an '09 Orca in Blue on its way. If you want I will post some pictures when I get it. I haven't seen any pictures of the new blue online.


----------



## tete de la tour

Chilly said:


> I have an '09 Orca in Blue on its way. If you want I will post some pictures when I get it. I haven't seen any pictures of the new blue online.


on the other thread of 09 orca , there are pics of the frameset just no pics of the bike built up.


----------



## rhauft

Chilly said:


> I have an '09 Orca in Blue on its way. If you want I will post some pictures when I get it. I haven't seen any pictures of the new blue online.


Yes, please post some pix of that pretty blue 09 when you get her built. Just as Tet said, our LBS has a 54cm blue 09 instock but not yet built, still for sale. I'd like to see that bike on the road. Someone needs to step up!


----------



## JimmyORCA

rhauft said:


> Yes, please post some pix of that pretty blue 09 when you get her built. Just as Tet said, our LBS has a 54cm blue 09 instock but not yet built, still for sale. I'd like to see that bike on the road. Someone needs to step up!


Sure I'll show you once I get it set up!! 
Jim


----------

